# Sweet Chestnut



## red robbo 69 (Dec 2, 2015)

Evening All,

I've been offered a load of seasoned sweet chestnut for nowt. I can't very much info on it. Anyone ever used it?

Cheers

Robin


----------



## osprey2 (Dec 3, 2015)

Chestnut both sweet and intense,is a stronger alternative to fruit woods and works well with meats and game and of course , a natural partner to turkey

(Taken from a web site)


----------



## red robbo 69 (Dec 4, 2015)

Thanks


----------

